# Intarsia



## West River WoodWorks (May 1, 2016)

I made this as a anniversary gift, cala lilys are my wifes favorite. Picked up a used foredom and it made this project much easier. Big leaf maple burl, birdseye maple and a small piece of yellow heart.
Tom

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 7


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 1, 2016)

WOW. Great use of shadows Tom... I bet you scored big points on that one

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 1, 2016)

That is very artistic. Great job on it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (May 1, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> WOW. Great use of shadows Tom... I bet you scored big points on that one


Hopefully, its not for another week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (May 1, 2016)

Very cool! I don't think I've ever seen 3D intarsia like this before.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 1, 2016)

Holy smokes....that is great looking. Nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (May 2, 2016)

Enter that one in a contest. You'll win. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (May 2, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> Enter that one in a contest. You'll win. Gary


Thanks Gary, its the woods that really make the piece. I have a lot to learn with cutting the pieces so they fit better.
Tom


----------



## Tony (May 2, 2016)

Tom, that is really nice! It's a simplistic design, but very attractive! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

